# المضخات الطاردة المركزية (centrifugal pums)



## sasadanger (7 يونيو 2010)

موضوع كامل عن المضخات الطاردة المركزية (centrifugal pums) 

 للتحميل


 فقط من منتديات c.m.g.y

 ملاحظات
 الموضوع باللغة الانجليزية
 الملف بصيغة pdf ش​


----------



## mohamedcherni (17 يونيو 2010)

thinks


----------



## sasadanger (21 يونيو 2010)

thnx for your comment


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (23 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## السعيد نصير (4 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا ليك وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا اخى 
sasadanger 

دائما تاتى بما هو ممتاز وجيد الف شكر على الاستمرا وعلى تعبك


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 نوفمبر 2011)

***********************5255252


----------



## elmalwany (3 يناير 2012)

*شكرا لك وربنا يجعله ف ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## hisham_mounirian (14 يناير 2012)

شكرا ليك وجاري التحميل


----------



## اسحاق عمان (23 يناير 2012)

*thinks*​


----------



## faisal hemali (3 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخوي ساسا


----------



## yousefegyp (23 مايو 2013)

thanks


----------



## عبدالله وتاري (24 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## عوض مبارك (29 يونيو 2013)

تشكر ياباش مهندس وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------

